# Quel lecteurs DVD externe pour PowerBook G4 1,33GHz?



## icopalermo (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Le Superdrive de mon PowerBook G4 de 2004 (PPC 1,33 GHz) est HS. et je souhaiterai acheter lecteur DVD externe (pourquoi pas graveur aussi) en attendant d'acheter un nouveau Macbook(pro) dans plusieurs mois. 
Mon besoin : Numériser en AAC des CD audio.
*
Pouvez-vous me conseiller des modèles / types de lecteur externes compatibles avec mon hardware s'il vous plaît?*

Cependant j'ai 2 craintes : 
1) Peut-on numériser des CD audio avec iTunes via un lecteur autre que celui du laptop?
2) Est-ce que les lecteurs externes auto-alimentés en USB sont compatibles avec les modèles Power PC. (Souvent mes ports USB ne delivrent pas assez de courants electriques pour les alimenter)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## daffyb (1 Mars 2010)

ça se sert à rien de poser 2 fois la même question à deux endroits différents, si ce n'est éparpiller les réponses.
On continue ici : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...pour-un-powerbook-g4-sous-leopard-298767.html


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

N'importe mais du auto alimenté c'est de la merde en général, pour du disque dur à la limité ça passe mais ça te bouffe tes deux ports USB.


----------

